# Pieces of the Past



## Franky (Aug 10, 2008)

This is the story of what I think the Naruto would be like it was placed in the future. This story might have a few instances where it refers to my older Naruto fanfics, other than the characters.
Chapter 1
*
Spoiler:  



“Komacki-san, Denma seems to be on the loose again!” called a voice through a speaker in the top corner of a large hanger.

“Yeah, yeah, I’ll go,” muttered a man with light gray hair reaching just below his shoulders and black pants.

The man walked up to a mech. Painted with smooth white with red streaks going down each arm. 

The man, Komacki Kaguya, quickly dashed up the metal staircase to the opened head of his mech, the Gandaval. But there weren’t controls in the mech, just a ton of little holes surrounding a chair.

“Time to start up, Gandaval!” Komacki said proudly as his bones spurted from his body and coursed through the holes of the robot.

The mech sprang to life. It dashed quickly out of the hanger and jumped into the air. Just before it began to come down, a jet shot out of its feet and he flew away, leaving a large cloud of smoke in his trail.

Chihiro Uchiha, a girl with somewhat long black hair and a combination of a blue tang top and black capris, sighed at the sight of Komacki rushing off into battle again.

“That childish boy,” she muttered softly, “he’s always rushing off without me.”

Chihiro’s mech, the Shemhazai, a bright blue mech with dark red shoulder and hip pads, stood before her. 

She quietly and calmly walked up the stairs and hopped into the cockpit. She grasped the controls tightly and smirked.

She piloted her mech swiftly out of the hanger and jumped into the air. A blue ray began to emit from a sphere that was wedged between folded wings on her mech’s back. The wings shot out and she was in the sky in less then a moment.

Red beams fired from a large grey mech, destroying parts of the high-tech city; it knocked over building and blew up cars. 

People were running and screaming trying to escape the death penalty.

“HAH HAH!” THAT’S IT! RUN FROM ME! RUN FROM MY RUSGUL!” Shouted a crazed man from with the head of his mech.

Denma was dressed by a ragged lab coat, covered in dried up blood spatters, ripped black jeans, and his signature cracked glasses. He wildly pushed on the controls until they seemed like they were gonna break off.

Bodies were scattered on the ground around Rusgul, Denma’s mech. Mass produced mechs used by the Defense Force surrounded him, firing their puny and insignificant guns at him.

A burly man wearing olive green with a black coat over his uniform jumped out of his mech and landed with a loud thump on the streets in front of Denma’s mech. 

The Japanese character for Akimichi was imprinted on the back of his coat. His right arm and hand suddenly enlarged and smashed Rusgul into the ground.

“Ah, mister Jiegou Akimichi, head of the Defense Force I believe, happy to meet you!” said Denma in a sadistic voice.

“Denma! You are hereby under arrest for the crimes you have committed against Konoha!” shouted Jiegou strongly.

Denma simply lit a cigarette and said, “You think you can? Than go ahead and try it, you fat tub of lard!”


*
Oroginal Story: Franky
Editting: Sophie
Naruto concept: Kishimoto


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 10, 2008)

I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 10, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> I LOVE IT!!!



Oh yes, thanks for the comment & the editting


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 10, 2008)

No problem.. pek


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 10, 2008)

The concept is kinda weird but its okay.


----------



## Franky (Aug 10, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> No problem.. pek



oh wait, what's this, I have more for you to edit


----------



## Franky (Aug 10, 2008)

Itachifan727 said:


> The concept is kinda weird but its okay.



Well stay tuned, cause' there's more to come soon!


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 10, 2008)

Franky said:


> oh wait, what's this, I have more for you to edit


Alright.. pek I'll be waiting for the PM..


----------



## Franky (Aug 10, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> Alright.. pek I'll be waiting for the PM..


----------



## Franky (Aug 10, 2008)

I told ya ta stay tooned, and here it is!

Chapter 2
*
Spoiler:  



Rusgul flew up above Jiegou and fired a few lasers down at him, but Jiegou deflected them to the side with the metal on the back of his gloves.

“Jiegou-sama!” shouted a boy from within a mid-sized red and black mech, “Here’s your mech!”

“Thanks a ton, Jiro!” yelled Jiegou as Jiro’s mech placed a large mech in front of Jiegou.

The huge mech was painted dark green and yellow, with the Japanese symbol for Akimichi on its chest. 

Jiegou jumped up into the cockpit as his jacket flapped in the wind. There was even a mini fridge on each side of Jiegou, probably filled with snacks.

“C’mon Jiro, let’s show this guy what the Defense Force is capable of!” yelled Jiegou, proudly after downing a can of soda.

Jiro’s mech was equipped with two shouldered machine guns, a cloning ability, and a black blade which was mounted on its back. 

Jiegou’s mech was truly the embodiment of the phrase “Size Matters.” It wasn’t equipped with guns or anything like that but its fists were huge, although it did have some hidden missiles in its wrists.

Jiegou’s mech, the Dugou, and Jiro’s mech, the Tesuo, were both easily the strongest mechs in the Defense Force.

“Haha! Those pieces of junk can’t beat my Rusgul!”

“Hehe, you wana bet?!” yelled Jiegou in response.

“Sorry, but to tell you the truth. I’ve made some upgrades!” yelled Denma as his mech whipped a large gun of its back.

A huge laser fired at Jiegou’s Dugou, but Jiro’s black sword came out of nowhere, flinging the beam into the ground. 

Smoke was kicked up all around them, and just when visibility was regained, the Dugou was right in front of the Rusgul, its fist coming straight at it.

“This aught to put some dents in that mech of yours!” yelled Jiegou has his mechs fist made contact with Denma’s.

The strong impact sent the Rusgul into the air, where the Tesuo was already waiting with its blade.

“I’ve got you now!” yelled Jiro, “Perish along with all the people you killed!”

Jiro’s sword looked like it was sure to make contact as is it came down toward the Rusgul, but in the last instant the Rusgul pulled out a huge blade and blocked the impact. 

While they were floating in the sky, the Rusgul’s chest opened and revealed a large number of missiles which all suddenly shot out. 

The Tesuo instantly retreated; then, there was suddenly about ten Tesuo’s.

“A clone model huh?” Denma said in his crazed voice, “I want that ability! LET ME TAKE YOU APART!!!”

The Rusgul flew toward the Tesuo and ripped open its chest. Denma dug through the component until he found what he was looking for and he then proceeded to rip it out of the Tesuo. 

All the clones instantly disappeared as Denma’s Rusgul fired a laser straight through the Tesuo’s circuitry.

“Shit!” yelled Jiro as his mech fell to the ground.

“Hey~~~!!” yelled a girls voice, “Need help?!”

Out of nowhere, a beam of magnetism shot at the remains of the Tesuo and gently carried it to the ground.

“Chihiro! Komacki!” yelled Jiegou.

“Sorry we’re late!” Komacki replied as he landed the Gandaval next to the Dugou.

“Hmm it seems reinforcements are here… it was fun, but I got what I wanted, see ya!” Denma shouted as he flew off at top speeds.

They were all out of their mechs and exchanging high fives in only a moment.

“Hey, Chihiro, do you think you can repair my Tesuo?”

“Sure, I'll call Sophie and ask for her help right now!” responded Chihiro cheerfully.

Chihiro popped open what seemed to be a cell phone, but a small hologram of a girl popped up instead. 

The girl was dressed in a messy jacket with straight black hair going down her back. There were a few grease smudges from working on mechs and a dirt wrench in her hand.

“Yes Chihiro-san, just bring it in,” she said in a somewhat shy voice.

“You heard her, let’s get the Tesuo back to the hanger!” commended Chihiro as the hologram faded.


*
Oroginal Story: Franky
Editting: Sophie
Naruto concept: Kishimoto


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeaah.. Come to Sophie.. 
Loved the chappy.. pek

You keep spelling my name wrong..
It's not: Surenai it's: Surenei..
Just put Sophie though..


----------



## Franky (Aug 10, 2008)

Four pages on word doc so far


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 10, 2008)

Damn that's a lot..  Keep up the good work..


----------



## Franky (Aug 10, 2008)

I'ma go tell people about this


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 10, 2008)

Franky said:


> I'ma go tell people about this


Yess, good idea.. pek


----------



## Franky (Aug 10, 2008)

I'll be waiting for them


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 10, 2008)

0.0 this is like eureka 7 and lelouch revolution...


----------



## Franky (Aug 10, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> 0.0 this is like eureka 7 and lelouch revolution...



just with Naruto
btw, Rutsu and Shibo are soon to come


----------



## Franky (Aug 10, 2008)

n00b characters!


Chapter 3
*
Spoiler:  



“Shibo-san!!! Come help me install this cloning device!” yelled Denma as he prepared to put the cloning material into his mech, the Rusgul.

A brown girl dressed in black raised a middle finger to Denma and silently sat down next to another brunette dressed in black, but the other had red-tipped hair and a scythe mounted on her back.

“Now Shibo, you shouldn’t do that,” said the girl with the scythe, “you could just kill him instead!”

“But Rutsu-san~~~” answered Shibo, “Shouldn’t we piss him off first?”

“Come on now,” whined Denma, “I already duplicated it and installed it in both of your mechs!”

Two more black mechs stood against the wall on the other side of the large room. Shibo’s Gantro had Green streaks on it, while Rutsu’s Reaper had blood red ones. Not much else was known about their mechs.

“So? We helped you install it in our mechs already,” sighed Rutsu leaning back and sticking a lit cigarette in her mouth.

“Let me have one!” shrieked Shibo.

“No, last time I gave you one you threw up all over me!” yelled Rutsu.

“Oh~~~” said Denma, a thoughtful look in his eye.

“If you dare-“

“Want a cigarette Shibo?” asked Denma, cutting off Rutsu.

A few days later…

“Is it done, Sophie-san?” asked Jiro impatiently.

Sophie wiggled out of the Tesuo’s chest and gave Jiro a thumb up. Her hands were covered in grease and her clothes were all smudged up.

“All done! I even managed to recreate the cloning device that was stolen,” said Sophie with a hint of shyness.

The metal of Tesuo gleamed brightly with the sun that shone in through the large hanger windows. 

Chihiro and Komacki walked in just in time to see the finished project. Also, another girl followed behind them. The girl wore a uniform under a pink hooded jacket and she had shoulder length brown hair.

“Welcome back,” she said with the same voice that had told Komacki and Chihiro about Denma, “I’m sort of new here, my name’s Itaru Hunt!”

“Yahoo~~~!!” yelled a boy with dark jeans, blue hair, and a black jacket with no under shirt.

He had a large star tattoo on his chest. He was jumping around in the rafters before he jumped down and landed in front of Itaru, which only pissed her off.

“I’m Kamizo Hikary, from the old Star Village. What’s up?” he said, introducing himself.

“I presume you’re new too?” asked Jiro.

“Yup, Itaru and I are both new here!” he replied with a wide smile.

“Well, where are your mechs?” asked Komacki.

“They should be here in a few days,” replied Itaru, pushing Kamizo out of the way.

“Cool,” said Chihiro, “well we best be getting back to-“

“Hold it!”

A man wearing a brown jacket and tan jeans slid into the room through the sliding doors. He had a metal cuff around each ankle, but neither of them had any chains on them.

“I’m Hunter, the master of underwater mechs!”

“Oh, so you’re the guy in charge of that section… I guess we never met.”

“Hello,” said everyone in unison.

After they were all acquainted, they went out to get something to eat. They decided to stop by a nearby fast food place to get a burger or something. This is where they met Jiegou.

“Hey guys!” Jiegou boomed with a mouth full of fries.

“H-hello?” said Chihiro shakily, disgusted by his manners.

Suddenly, a man wearing dark blue jeans walked in. He had black hair and a piercing stare. He wore no shirt either, but his arms were bandaged.

He quickly bought a soda and silently walked out, suddenly looking somewhat care free.
Chihiro noticed a sheath at his side as he walked out. It seemed to hold a very long blade.

“I wonder who that is,” said Jiegou, “he looks interesting.”

“Dunno, just leave him be,” said Jiro, still disgusted by Jiegou’s eating habits.


*
Oroginal Story: Franky
Editting: Sophie
Naruto concept: Kishimoto


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 10, 2008)

I love this FF!! pek


----------



## Franky (Aug 10, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> I love this FF!! pek



Like I said!
This FanFic will be bigger and better than any of my fanfics before it!
PIERCE THE HEAVENS~~!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 10, 2008)

HA!! SHIBO GAVE EM THE FINGER!!! HAHAHA!!!! and rutsu is smoking... 0.0 soo.. cool.. unhealthy.. but cool.......


----------



## Franky (Aug 10, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> HA!! SHIBO GAVE EM THE FINGER!!! HAHAHA!!!! and rutsu is smoking... 0.0 soo.. cool.. unhealthy.. but cool.......



Your welcome
Now go beat Rutsu for smoking


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 10, 2008)

noo.... i don wanna beat rutsu.. it's cool....


----------



## Franky (Aug 10, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> noo.... i don wanna beat rutsu.. it's cool....



but she'll get cancer!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 10, 2008)

-_- no she won't. She has a FREAKIN DEMON REMEMBER?!
god... it doesn't want to die.. so... what do you think happens?!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 10, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> -_- no she won't. She has a FREAKIN DEMON REMEMBER?!
> god... it doesn't want to die.. so... what do you think happens?!!



HOLY SHIT~

TAILED DEMONS ARE THE CURE FOR CANCER!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 10, 2008)

*rolls eyes* Oh god...


----------



## Franky (Aug 11, 2008)

Time for fun!


Chapter 4!!!
*
Spoiler:  



The Gantro, Reaper, and the Rusgul all flew through the sky against the wind towards Konoha.

?Hehe, time to head back I guess,? muttered Jiegou as he left the fast food place.

He was right outside the hanger when he suddenly heard mechs flying above Konoha. When he looked up, he was stunned to see the mechs of Shibo Uirusu, Rutsu Yoshinoto, and Denma himself.

?Crap! Not good!? Jiegou said to himself, ?It?s already midnight, and the others are all probably asleep? Doesn?t matter! I can take them!?

With that, the burly man rushed into the hanger and jumped into his Dugou.

?No matter what, I?ll defend the hanger!? he whispered to himself as he ripped a large laser off the wall and burst out through the hanger?s entrance.

?Ah, Jiegou-san, back for another beating I see,? said Denma when he spotted the Dugou, ?Rutsu, Shibo, massacre him!?

The two mechs, the Gantro and Reaper, charged at the Dugou, dodging all the lasers that Jiegou tried to hit them with. In the end, Jiegou threw down the laser and grabbed the heads of both mechs and threw them onto the floor beside him.

?It?ll take more than that to beat the head of the Defense Force!? he yelled proudly, as his mech jumped up to Denma, unable to fly.

The Dugou grabbed the Rusgul?s legs, but Denma fired several missiles at him that sent him into the ground.

?Shibo, burn his mech to the ground!? yelled Denma.

?It?s time to have fun!? Shibo yelled crazily as the cockpit of her mech opened, ?GASTRO CANNON JUTSU!?

An acidic liquid spewed from Shibo?s mouth towards the Dugou, but it never made contact.

Suddenly, a dark red mech with a torn cape flapping behind it had appeared and created a barrier in front of the Dugou, protecting it from the acid.

?Don?t tell me that?s your limit!? shouted a punkish voice from the new mech, ?Hehe, well, don?t worry, I?m here to help!?

The new mech slung his arm, putting down the barrier and stopping the acid. Shibo grimaced and wiped acid off of her chin before flopping back down into her cockpit. 

The new mech whipped out a huge metal sword and charged at Shibo?s Gantro, ready to slice it in half.

But Shibo?s mech was ready. It cloned itself into a circle around the new mech, but this didn?t matter to it. The new mech?s wrist grew and suddenly four lasers were revealed. 

He swept across all the clones in one shot, knocking the Gantro out of the sky.

?Rutsu, take her back, this guy is? interesting??

By the time Rutsu had left with Shibo, Denma had pulled out a beam sword and gotten into a sword dual with the new mech.

?Hmm? not working? Well let?s try this!? cried Denma, reaching an arm around the new mech and firing a laser at the Dugou.

The beam instantly pierced the cockpit, and blood spattered out of the two holes in the back and in the front.

?Hey now, you can?t kill the commander of the Defense Force, I was hoping to join!? yelled the pilot of the mech.

?YOUR TURN!? yelled Denma, now a little insane.

?NO! It?s yours my man!?

With that, the new mech sliced straight through the waist of the Rusgul, causing the legs to explode. But the torso was equipped with the flight device.

?Oh crap! Time to fly!? screamed Denma has he rose into the air and rushed back to his base.

In only an instant, the new mech was kneeling down and the man wearing the blue jean and bandaged arms jumped out and rushed over to the Dugou. The man dragged Jiegou out of the cockpit and stared at his shredded body.

?Hehe, I seem to have gotten beat? what?s your name any way??

?Genso and this is my mech, the Gomma.?

?I see? didn?t I hear you say you wanted to join the Defense Force??

?Yeah.?

?Well, seeing as you?re better than me and I?m dead now, how about you lead them??

?Me? Lead them? Hehe, I guess.?

?Thanks, just take this note and they?ll accept you as the new leader? Or, at least I hope they will??

?I understand.?

?Good, I leave it to y-?

Genso stood sadly and gently let the body fall to the floor. He took the muddled over coat off of Jiegou?s body and drew a skull over the symbol for Akimichi.

?Dude? I?ll lead them and wear this with pride, old man.?

Genso walked off towards the hanger, stumbling a little in the mud for it had suddenly begun to rain.

?Hehe, it seems even the gods are crying for you? See ya in the next life!?


*
Oroginal Story: Franky
Editting: Sophie
Naruto concept: Kishimoto


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 11, 2008)

I love it!! Very interesting.. pek


----------



## Franky (Aug 11, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> I love it!! Very interesting.. pek



pekpek


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 11, 2008)

...................

wow..... that was interesting...
ru: I got to do nothing.. ~_~
oh shut up.
ru: I hate fighting in the mecha... so freakin clumsy!! *lights cig*
that's because you don't have much eye hand coordination hmm? Right?
ru: *silent*
FIVE SECONDS LATER
me: *blood everywhere* Oww...
ru: well?
You have the best eye hand coordination... DON'T FREAKIN DO THAT NEXT TIME!!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 11, 2008)

Whut?????


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 11, 2008)

ru: nothing.
yeah, nothing, absolutly nothing!! I just fell and she caught me while smokin a cig, she has the greatest eye hand coordination in the world!
ru: Damn straight...


----------



## Franky (Aug 11, 2008)

okkkk.....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 11, 2008)

that was a little problem i had... ignore that...
ru: damn straight. *smoking cig*
HEY!! NO!! *hits cig out of rutsu's mouth*
ru: *whine* WHyyy???
because.. i created you...
ru: Dammit...


----------



## Franky (Aug 11, 2008)

hahahahHAHAHH
Rutsu's in trouble


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 11, 2008)

who? oh... her...
inner: She got sent to her room...


----------



## Stephen (Aug 11, 2008)

Awesome Job dude keep up the great workpek


----------



## Franky (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks bro.
btw, awesome set


----------



## Franky (Aug 12, 2008)

Chapter 5 has been sent to Sophie for editting


----------



## Stephen (Aug 12, 2008)

Thank's bro *patientlly waiting for next chapter*


----------



## Franky (Aug 12, 2008)

Narutofreak said:


> Thank's bro *patientlly waiting for next chapter*



ur welcome
*yaws*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 12, 2008)

OK..I finished reading the chapps so far...
Shibo: I GOT TO SMOKE!!
Yeah, and conaico'll kill you if he finds out...
Shibo:...
Dude, my parents smoke...and thy cough all the doo-da-time...
Shibo: i have tuberculosis...lie...kimimaro-kun does ^._.^
Yeah, and you're not dead cause the white demon is healing you all the time...you know what your natural hair color is, right?
Shibo: Brown?
No, BLACK...
Shibo: SUWEET!!!!
Yeah...for you, any ways...I have dirty blonde...
Shibo: And, you get migraines!!
Which hurt like hell...and I'm only 13, too...imagine when I'm 20 and I'm not in AC...
Shibo: POOR MORTAL!!*hugs me*
YOU CALL ME MORTAL, RUNT?! I'M TALLER THAN YOU!!!*fight starts*


----------



## Franky (Aug 12, 2008)

Shibo.... even in here you confuse me.

OI IT'S CHAPPY TIME PEOPLE!!

Chapter 5
*
Spoiler:  



Genso slouched into the olive couch in the lounge, flipping a coin as he debated whether he wanted a soda or not. He grabbed the coin sat for a few moments before jumping up and walking silently to the vender. 

The coin slid right into the small slot and clanged as it hit the bottom.

He then scanned the selections with his hand on his chin, deciding exactly what he was going to get. 

Once he was ready, he jabbed his thumb into the button and in an instant, a large can of soda fell into the bin at the bottom of the machine.

He sat back on the couch and popped open the can, remembering what Jiegou had said and wondering what he was supposed to say to the other members of the Defense Force. 

Seeing as he just suddenly became their leader over night. But what was worse, their old leader had gone and died on them.

?You crazy old man,? muttered Genso to himself, ?you left too suddenly? Heck, I was looking forward to working with you.?

Genso sighed and took a long sip of his soda. He stared blankly at the ceiling, still thinking about what to do.

?Who the hell are you??

Jiro slung around into the lounge, staring with interested eyes at Genso. Genso stared back after spraying soda from surprise. Genso?s look was somewhat the opposite of Jiro?s.

?And why the hell are you taking my sodas?? Jiro asked, now grimacing at the have drank soda in Genso?s hand.

?Hey, hey, hey, I paid for this!? Genso replied, suddenly coming back to reality.

?Oh, ok, well, let me get one then,? Jiro said as he calmly walked to the soda machine and bought the same soda as Genso.

?I see? great taste ya got there, kid.?

?Please don?t call me a kid,? Jiro replied after downing a lot of his soda, ?by the way; have you seen a man by the name of Jiegou around here??

?Oh god? looks like I gotta come clean. It seems that he died last night.?

Jiro suddenly shot up; a frightened yet angry look on his face. He was trembling from head to toe.

?W-what did you s-say??

?Look, there?s no way to put this gently.. Jiegou is dead.?

?B-but how??

?I believe that he was destroyed by two girls by the names of Shibo and Rutsu. There was also a man, Denma, I think.?

Jiro?s head was down and his fists were getting tighter and tighter at his side. A few tears were dropping from his face as he tried to hold it back. 

He suddenly just stormed off into the hallway towards the hanger.

?WHAT?!?!?!?!? yelled everyone in unison when Jiro told them that Jiegou was dead.

?But? who?s gonna lead us now?? asked Sophie shyly.

?That would be my job!?

Genso walked in, taking large strides with his overcoat hung over his shoulder. He slapped it down in front of everyone to prove his leadership.

?Jiegou?s coat?? asked Chihiro.

?Does that mean you killed him?? asked Komacki.

?No, I tried to save him, but I wasn?t good enough,? Genso replied, clenching his fists tightly.

?Well? this does make you our new leader than,? Hunter said calmly.

?By the way, if you?re the new leader, there?s a man here to join us, he?s waiting for you in the lobby,? stated Itaru.

?Ah-hah!? said the man dressed in sagging jean and a black vest, ?You must be Genso-sama, and I am Asears!?

?Asears huh?? Genso asked lazily, ?Well, what can you do??

?Just watch me, right now I am here,? he said, ?but, voila! Now I am here!?

It was true. Asears had teleported behind Genso.

?So, am I in good sir?? Asears asked as he pulled out a violet rose.

?Sure, do you have a mech?? asked Genso, picking his nose and flicking it away lazily.

?My mech, the Rose, is in repairs right now, but she should be done in only a few days.?

?Ok,? said Genso, now kicking a soda machine for change.

?? You, sir, are one inattentive man??


*
Oroginal Story: Franky
Editting: Sophie
Naruto concept: Kishimoto


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 12, 2008)

Another great chappy!! pek


----------



## Franky (Aug 12, 2008)

Main character in chapter 5:
Genso
Jiro
Asears
The Soda


----------



## Stephen (Aug 12, 2008)

Another Awesome chapter bro keep it up


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 12, 2008)

i congradulate the soda, it's performance was spectacular!! *claps* GO SODA!!
inner: you are so retarded..


----------



## Franky (Aug 13, 2008)

OI OI OI OI OI!!
IT'S TIME AGAIN MAI PEEPS

Chapter 6
*
Spoiler:  



Sophie was bent over the foot of a small silver and black mech, polishing its ankles until they shone brightly. She jumped behind the mech when she heard the slide doors to the hanger open.

Genso strode in, soda in hand. He took a long sip and threw the can straight into the trash bin.

?Yosh! Two points!? he yelled, smirking to himself.
Genso left after staring up to his mech for a few minutes. Afterwards, Sophie went straight back to polishing the small mech.

?So that?s your mech??

Sophie shrieked and spun around to find Komacki with his hands on his hips, staring blankly at her mech, the Heart.

?Komacki-san? I didn?t hear you?? said Sophie shyly.

?Hey Sophie, I?ve been wondering,? started Komacki, ?why are you always so shy around others??

Sophie turned red and put her head down. She stuttered as she tried to explain it.

?W-well? I don?t k-know? As a ch-child, I was alone? I was always the girl sitting in the corner by herself??

?But are you now??

?N-no? I don?t think so??

?Well it?s settled!? Komacki said as he patted her on the back, ?Stop acting so shy.?

A bewildered look was placed upon Sophie?s face as she looked up suddenly at Komacki.

?Because around here?? he started, ?we?re all friends!?

Sophie suddenly realized the truth in what he said. She wasn?t that lonely girl anymore. She had people around her who accepted her now.

In an instant, she hugged Komacki. Komacki smiled as his face turned slightly red and he hugged her back.

?Sophie, Komacki, and Jiro, please report to my office that is all yo!? blared Genso on the loud speaker.

?I wonder what he?s after?? asked Komacki.

?I don?t know, but we?d better get in there.?

?Yup, let?s go!?

Genso was leaning back in a chair with his feat resting on the desk. Jiro stood calmly in front of him, patiently waiting for Komacki and Sophie to show up.

The two slid across the hall, passing the door before slinging in. Komacki was dragging Sophie by the hand, who looked quite dizzy.

?Ah-hah, you?re all here!? Genso said, standing up, ?
Well let me get straight to the point..?

?I want you three to accompany me to crush Denma, Shibo, and Rutsu once and for all.?

The three pilots were shocked. They were supposed to help defeat the three pilots who their old leader couldn?t fend off? Sophie even started to shake a little.

?This isn?t an assignment, so if any of you want to chicken out, I?m sure Chihiro or Kamizo would love to help.?

?I?m defiantly going! No way I?d miss this!? remarked Komacki confidently.

?I?d be honored to help out, Genso-sama!? responded Jiro.

?Um I-I?? stuttered Sophie.

She was about to refuse, but Komacki suddenly grasped her hand, causing him to quickly jerk her head towards him. 

All she saw was his huge reassuring smile. She calmed down and silently nodded.

?I-I wish to go as well!? she said with newfound confidence.

?Yosh! That means you?re all going!? We leave tomorrow, just wait for my mech outside the hanger.?

?Yes sir, Genso-san!? They all said in unison.

?I bet this?ll be hard,? Komacki said as he propped his legs up on a table in the lounge.

?Doubtable,? interrupted Jiro, ?three underclass missing ninja trying to fight against us??

?We?re trained shinobi and pilots.? he continued..

?B-but Komacki is right, this can?t be easy if Genso asked us all for help!? said Sophie.

Later on, the three were gathered in the hanger when Itaru and Chihiro walked in.

?So these are your mechs?? asked Itaru looking up at the three machines.

?Yup,? answered Komacki blankly.

?Don?t you think they need some upgrades?? asked Itaru.

?I guess,? said Jiro.

?Than leave it to me!? said Itaru confidently.

Four robotic legs sprang out of the metal pack on her back, lifting her up and becoming her legs. The legs were soon followed by tools and devices.

?Leave this to Chihiro and I,? Itaru yelled, 
?we?ll have these things working even better over night!?


*
Oroginal Story: Franky
Editting: Sophie
Naruto concept: Kishimoto


----------



## Stephen (Aug 13, 2008)

Another great chapter*claps*


----------



## Franky (Aug 13, 2008)

Narutofreak said:


> Another great chapter*claps*





thanks bro


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 13, 2008)

Well of course i loved it..  
But once again, Good job!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 13, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> Well of course i loved it..
> But once again, Good job!!



thx
now rep me


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 13, 2008)

Me like chappy._. It help my head...
Shibo: Me kill someone...;D
You're very evi-YOU KILLED ROMAN!!!*gasps*
shibo: He called you a retard this school yar...so me killed him
I LUV YOU!!*hugs Shibo*
Shibo: No huggy...only...you know who...
Oh...sorry...


----------



## Franky (Aug 13, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Me like chappy._. It help my head...
> Shibo: Me kill someone...;D
> You're very evi-YOU KILLED ROMAN!!!*gasps*
> shibo: He called you a retard this school yar...so me killed him
> ...



I still fail to keep up, Madamoiselle


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 13, 2008)

-_-
Komacki and sophie sittin in a tree!! K I S S I N G!!! HAHAHAAAAA!!! CANT PASS THAT UP!!
oh, franky!! i'm gonna start on rutsu's appearance today. so... i'll get it up some time today.


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 13, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> -_-
> Komacki and sophie sittin in a tree!! K I S S I N G!!! HAHAHAAAAA!!! CANT PASS THAT UP!!
> oh, franky!! i'm gonna start on rutsu's appearance today. so... i'll get it up some time today.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 13, 2008)

........ok........

so... that's rutsu. if anyone one says she doesn't look 'futureistic', kiss my ass. She's a dark sort of girl.. i didn't really want to include any 'devices' on her person.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 13, 2008)

Shibo: Awwwwww~ Komacki-kun and Sophie-chan...awwwwwww~
...
Shibo: :3?
But still..I wonder...land of the dead?
Shibo: the only land of the dead is my bedroom...
Yeah, you lost-
Shibo: SHUT UP!
Tsk, tsk, tsk...you did something BAD...
Shibo: >///>
All I said was that you did something BAD...
Shibo: You no tell anyone...or you DEAD...
I got pic of you...>:3

Shibo: WHERE THE HELL DID YOU GET THAT?!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 13, 2008)

-.- shibo.. what did you do?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 13, 2008)

She did something Rutsu did once...
Shibo: ME COULDN'T HELP IT!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 13, 2008)

ru: O.o
...... rutsu.. what did she do??


----------



## Franky (Aug 13, 2008)

I just slept all day.. morning!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 13, 2008)

-.- oh that's.... great..


----------



## Franky (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 13, 2008)

-.- chapter?


----------



## Franky (Aug 14, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> -.- chapter?



meybe later, it depends on how bored I get tonight


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 14, 2008)

ooohhhh.... chappy cool................................. violent and...... oh my god!!
THE SODA CAN MADE IT!!! WHOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! GO SODA CAN!!!!!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 14, 2008)

hah hah, lol


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 15, 2008)

Chappy for your e-sis?


----------



## Franky (Aug 15, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Chappy for your e-sis?



Let meh think of of it for now, madamoiselle. In other words, maybe later.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 15, 2008)

Okay


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 15, 2008)

franky........ franky........... this is the ghost of tom............ type the chapter........... it's quite enjoyable............ they entertain me as I build ships for Gold Roger and his crew......................


----------



## Franky (Aug 15, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> franky........ franky........... this is the ghost of tom............ type the chapter........... it's quite enjoyable............ they entertain me as I build ships for Gold Roger and his crew......................



TOM-SAAAANNN~~~!!!!!!! <3
*glomp*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 15, 2008)

clara: -.- franky.... not.... me...
tom: Type that chapter franky.......... i'm getting bored.......
clara: O.o


----------



## Franky (Aug 15, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> clara: -.- franky.... not.... me...
> tom: Type that chapter franky.......... i'm getting bored.......
> clara: O.o



TOM-SAAAAANNNN~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3
ME WRITE IT FOR YOU WHEN I FINISH ON MSN!


----------



## Franky (Aug 16, 2008)

Tonight, the honor of posting Chapter 7 goes to Sophie-san


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 16, 2008)

Chapter 7!!! 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*“It’s done!” Itaru shouted at Komacki, Jiro, and Sophie as they walked in.*

*Komacki hadn’t slept the night before and was yawning constantly. Sophie was walking close behind him and staring at him as if he were a zombie… or something. *

*Jiro was the only one who looked prepared.*

*“OI, Morning!” shouted Genso as he walked in, “We’re leaving now!”*

*“What? Already?” complained Komacki, suddenly awake.*

*“It does make sense; the sooner the better,” said Sophie.*

*“Fine… but do we even know where they are?” asked Jiro.*

*“You are one devoted kid, you know that?” asked Genso, suddenly in Jiro’s face.*

*“Devoted only to my profession,” answered Jiro.*

*With that, Genso slung on his coat and opened the hanger. On the launch field stood the Gomma, Genso’s mech. The cape flapped silently in the gentle breeze.*

*“This is my Gomma,” stated Genso bluntly.*

*“Whoa...” muttered Komacki in awe.*

*With that, they all boarded their mechs. Komacki sent his bones coursing through his and Jiro grasped the his controls tightly with a look of total seriousness. *

*Komacki tried to call Sophie and Jiro on the intercom, but Sophie didn’t answer.*

*“Hey Sophie, is your intercom broken?” asked Komacki.*

*“No… Do you remember how I even pilot my mech?” said the Heart, Sophie’s mech.*

*“Idiot… Sophie sends her silver chakra out of her body and into her mech, the Heart. Therefore, her body is dead while she fights.” Jiro explained with a hint of annoyance.*

*“Hey, if you guys don’t c’mon, then I’ll leave with out you!” shouted Genso over the intercom.*

*Genso’s mech began to soar, with all three of the other mechs right on his tail. *

*Komacki was doing flips in the air out of boredom and Sophie and Jiro were flying along calmly. *

*Jiro was just staring at Komacki, just simply staring… staring… and staring.*

*Soon enough, they came to be above a city that was in ruins. Suddenly, out of no where a black and red mech flew at Jiro with a huge sword. But Jiro was alert and ready; he whipped out his shadow blade and blocked the attack in an instant.*

*“Go ahead, I’ll take this one,” commanded Jiro.*

*“Can you take me? I wonder, what does your blood taste like?!” shouted an insane man from inside the mech.*

*“Who are you?”*

*“Eeda! Eeda the blood thief!!” Eeda shouted, “And this is my mech, the Vampire!”*

*“Well, Eeda, I’m going to have to kill you!”*

*“No way! Denma promised me blood if I could kill one of you, and you looked the weakest!”*

*Now Jiro was just pissed off, “Weakest? No! If anyone was weakest, it was Komacki!”*

*With that, Jiro pushed Eeda away and began to fire the machine guns mounted on his shoulders, but Eeda was obviously a skilled pilot. He dodged every bullet and came close to the Tesuo, grabbing its arms.*

*“Give me your blood!!!” shouted Eeda as he jumped from the Vampire’s cockpit and stabbed a black sword into the Tesuo’s.*

*Both mech’s spiraled to the ground. Tesuo’s cockpit was ripped open, and all Jiro saw was a man dressed in belted clothes and messy black hair. *

*Just as Eeda reached in to shred Jiro, Jiro performed a series of hand signs and breathed fire all over Eeda, launching him out of the cockpit.*

*The cockpit closed as the Tesuo shook of the Vampire and flew back into the air. But Eeda was already back in his Vampire and hot on the Tesuo. *

*The Vampire grabbed the Tesuo’s ankle and threw it into the ground.*

*“Take this!” shouted Eeda as the chest of the Vampire opened, revealing about ten bombs.*

*All the bombs suddenly fell through the air towards the Tesuo, but Jiro was a smart pilot, and maybe one of the best.*

*“Not yet!” he shouted as his mech cloned itself.*

*The bombs made impact, but not with the real mech. About five clones were blown up, leaving Jiro with three of them.*

*“It’s my turn! Take this; triple bl-“*

*“SCREAM YARIZYMO!” shouted Eeda with his sword in the air, his cockpit suddenly open.*

*An ear-splitting screech burst through the air and destroyed the clones. The original Tesuo was obviously damaged as well.*

*“What was that!?”*

*“My sword… now… are you ready? Your blood now belongs to me!” *




Original Story: Franky
Editting: Sophie
Naruto Concept: Kishimoto


----------



## Franky (Aug 16, 2008)

I would rep you but I must spread... *goes off to rep NarutoFreak*


----------



## Stephen (Aug 16, 2008)

Freaking awesome chapter can't wait to see what happens next


----------



## Franky (Aug 16, 2008)

That's because it's your character's moment


----------



## Stephen (Aug 16, 2008)

Damn straight yeah but I love this fanfic dude you know that


----------



## Franky (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes, I do


----------



## Franky (Aug 16, 2008)

Get Ready... Blood shall be spilt


Chapter 8
*
Spoiler:  



Eeda fell back into his cockpit and a hole on a small pillar rose from the floor.

“Get ready this! Vibrate… Letabuo!” Eeda yelled as he thrust his sword in the slot.

The sword began to shake violently, and in turn, the sword that his Vampire was holding began to vibrate as well.

“A buzz saw?” asked Jiro as he stared at the sword.

“You could call it that!” screamed Eeda as he flew down towards the Tesuo.

In an instant, the Tesuo blocked with its shadow blade.

“Good try, but I’ll cut your sword in half!” started Eeda, “Wait! Why isn’t it splitting?”

“Because this is a shadow blade! You can’t break with something as simple as that!”

“Oh, than how about a break you!” Eeda replied, “Absorb… Giazatsu!”

Eeda turned his sword in the slot like a key and tentacle spawned from and broke through his own cockpit, and then straight into Jiro’s Cockpit. 

The three tentacles stabbed Jiro in the leg, arm, and chest.

Jiro’s heart stopped. He could feel it… all of his blood was rushing out as if those tubes were vacuums… 

It felt horrible… like very piece of his body was being ripped from inside him… he couldn’t even fight back… 

He had no strength left… His heart wouldn’t beat, he couldn’t breathe, he couldn’t move…

All of him was being sucked in and being taken to Eeda… Eeda was basking in a bath of blood. 

It was spraying out all over the inside of his cockpit, painting it dark red. He licked his lips in insanity.

Was this the end? Was his body going to be turned inside out? There was nothing left… not a drop of blood. 

The tentacles retracted and his body was covered in bloody holes and gashes. He was no longer Jiro, just a heap of blood covered skin.

‘Am I… dead?’ he thought to himself, ‘d-damn… it hurts…”

All he could hear was Eeda laughing madly, licking blood off of himself.

“B-blood!!! Delicious!!! GIVE ME MORE!!! I DEMAND MORE!!!!” he yelled in a crazed voice.

‘C-can’t die here…’ thought Jiro, ‘n-no…’

By now, the blood covered Eeda had jumped from his cockpit and onto the Tesuo’s. His eyes were white and he was lashing crazily into the cockpit with his sword, only shredding up Jiro to a further extent.

“WHY ARE YOU DEAD?! I WANT MORE BLOOD! GIVE IT ME! GIVE IT TO ME!!!” shouted Eeda, now fully insane.

‘I… h-have to alert them…’ Jiro thought as he barely hit a small button, ‘g-good…’

Back at the hanger, Chihiro was polishing her mech as Itaru inspected hers. Of course, Kamizo was jumping around in the rafters.

“Get down here Kamizo!” shouted Itaru.

Chihiro smiled softly at the two of them arguing… but the smile didn’t last long. 

Suddenly, a red light lit up and a siren started screeching out the same robotic words, 

“TESUO DOWN! TESUO DOWN!”

Itaru and Kamizo stopped fighting and all three of their hearts skipped a beat. In seconds, they were all in their mechs.

Itaru’s Wrench, a large red mech with dual wrist lasers and an electric spear on its back flew into the air after Chihiro’s Shemhazai. 

Kamizo’s mech, the Star, a violet and blue mech, was hot on their tails soon afterwards.

‘I guess… I die h-here’ thought Jiro.

His last sight was to be the blood crazed Eeda shredding his mortal body to pieces, drinking all the leftover blood he could find.


*
Original Story: Franky
Editer: Sophie
naruto Concept: Kishimoto


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 16, 2008)

BLOOD!!  I like..


----------



## Franky (Aug 16, 2008)

Clara's gonna be happy...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 16, 2008)

blood..... blood.... BLOOD!! YEA! WHOOOoOH OHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!O!! AHHH!! BLOOD BLOOD!!! HHAHAHA!!! BLOOD!! *starts licking blood* Tasty!! BLOOD!! HHEHEE!!
THANK YOU FRANKY!!! *plays in blood*


----------



## Franky (Aug 16, 2008)

I knew it...


----------



## Stephen (Aug 16, 2008)

Great chapter bro Blood hahahaha I know Jiro's not gonna die I hope not


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 16, 2008)

oh... that reminded me...
DONT KILL BROS CHARACTER. dammit... more anger and fighting is good.. but you know... he's a bro and... oh whatever...
inner: You hate family related stuff!
stfu


----------



## Franky (Aug 16, 2008)

Narutofreak said:


> Great chapter bro Blood hahahaha I know Jiro's not gonna die I hope not


meybe


claraofthesand said:


> oh... that reminded me...
> DONT KILL BROS CHARACTER. dammit... more anger and fighting is good.. but you know... he's a bro and... oh whatever...
> inner: You hate family related stuff!
> stfu


lmao


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 16, 2008)

-.- stfu... d.i.l.l.i.g.a.f?


----------



## Franky (Aug 16, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> -.- stfu... d.i.l.l.i.g.a.f?



wtf does that mean?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 16, 2008)

it means 'shut the fuck up... do i look like i give a darn?'


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 16, 2008)

Mann.. Be nice, No fighting..


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 16, 2008)

eh, i like to fight... it's fun... til someone gets hurt.... then it's freakin hilarious!!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 16, 2008)

listen to Sophie-san


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 16, 2008)

don't listen... FIGHT! FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT!!!
inner: CHA!! SHUT UP!! *hits claire*
ow....


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 16, 2008)

I have the next chapter on word doc right now..

You might wana calm down or i'll take forever to finish editing it..


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 16, 2008)

claire shut up.....

sophie!! POSTY!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 16, 2008)

Chapter 9

*Spoiler*: __ 



*In only moments Kamizo, Chihiro, and Itaru were above Eeda and Jiro. 

The Star, the Wrench, and the Shemhazai soared above them.

?J-Jiro!? Chihiro yelled in agony.

?Huh? Who?re you people?! More blood?!? shouted Eeda as he jumped back into his mech.

The Vampire flew at Chihiro with its sword at the ready. 

But, just before impact, the Star blocked it with what seemed to be a huge staff made of chakra. 

After blocking, the Star spun the staff around itself and slammed it into the side of the Vampire, sending him spiraling into the ground.

?Chihiro, Itaru, you two get him back to the city, I?ll take care of this guy!? commanded Kamizo, finally serious.

Chihiro and Itaru only nodded as their mechs lifted the Tesuo into the air. Chihiro set her mech?s course and jumped into the blood covered cockpit of the Tesuo.

?I?m n-not dead?? thought Jiro as he looked up at Chihiro, ?That?s right? I?m n-not alone??

With that, Jiro fainted.

?J-Jiro? Don?t die? don?t? you can?t? JIRO!!!? shouted Chihiro, forcing all of her strength into the strongest healing technique she could muster.

Da-dun.

Da-dun.

Chihiro gasped when Jiro?s heart finally started to beat again. She couldn?t help crying over it.

?Y-you idiot,? she muttered, sobbing.

In his last moment of consciousness, all Jiro could do was smile softly at the sobbing girl that had just brought him back to life.

?How dare you do that to Jiro!? shouted Kamizo angrily as he flew his Star at the Vampire.

?You are of that Star Clan from long ago, are you not? I bet your blood is just delicious?? 

?GIVE IT TO ME!!!? shouted Eeda, going to edge of insanity.

The Star violently swung its staff of chakra around, blocking Eeda?s sword and searching for an opening. 

And one revealed itself, the staff of chakra suddenly changed into a lance, and the Star stabbed it through the cockpit of the Vampire.

?Take that you bastard!? shouted Kamizo as he ripped the lance from the Vampire.?

?Heh??

In a split second, the Vampire punched the Star, sending it flying downwards. But before it hit the ground, the Vampire drilled its feet into its back, sending downwards even faster. With that, the Star was pushed into the dirt even further.

?Even m-my own b-b-blood? I?ll d-drink it t-too!? shouted Eeda as he licked blood out of his cupped hands before downing it all.

?You disgusting monster!?

The Star flipped over and grabbed the Vampire by the ankle, catching the insane Eeda by surprise. The Vampire was hurled into a nearby building, sending rubble and dust everywhere.

?Y-you try to kill my friend? you try to kill me? you drink his blood? I CAN?T FORGIVE YOU, YOU BASTARD!!!?

Thousands of violet chakra lances spawned everywhere. They were all so close together that it looked as if it were just one big barrier around them both. 

Eeda looked around himself crazily, jumping from his cockpit with his sword in hand.

?You can?t kill me like this! I-I?ll take it all! All your blood belongs to me! ME!?

?ABSORB? GIAZA-?

But before he could finish, every one of those chakra lance?s shot through the air at him, at speeds so high that they literally cut through the air itself. 

Eeda flailed around wildly as his body pierced from every angle.

?GAAAAAHHH!!!!!?

Eeda?s blood flew everywhere, staining the rocks and the dirt.

?Now die you hideous bastard!? shouted Kamizo as the final lances went through Eeda.

Eeda?s body laid in the dirt, twitching. But there was no way he could still be alive after that.

?B-b-blood? g-give me m-my b-blood!? shouted Eeda in a final breath, 

?Scream! Yarizymo!?

The screech that had beaten Jiro?s clones flew through the air as Eeda?s last fatal attempt.

But the Star was ready. A barrier of violet chakra blocked all of it.

With that, Kamizo sighed and flew off after Chihiro and Itaru?

?So? Eeda the blood thief? would you like to live?? asked a shady man standing over Eeda?s body.

But of course, Eeda could answer.

?Ah, I?ll take that as a yes!? answered Denma, stepping out of the dark, with his blood stained lab coat and lit cigarette?*


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 16, 2008)

.. i.. loved.. this.. chappy.. !!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 16, 2008)

Why thank you


----------



## Stephen (Aug 16, 2008)

Another awesome chapter Jiro's not dead


----------



## Franky (Aug 16, 2008)

I know... isn't it awesome


----------



## Stephen (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes It is woohooo


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 16, 2008)

i dont care if he's crazy.. I LIKE EEDA!! BLOOD!! MUAHAHAAA!!! i like the way he wants blood so badly... hheehe.. YEAH!!! BLOOD!! MUYAHHAHAAHAHAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 16, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> i dont care if he's crazy.. I LIKE EEDA!! BLOOD!! MUAHAHAAA!!! i like the way he wants blood so badly... hheehe.. YEAH!!! BLOOD!! MUYAHHAHAAHAHAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!



That's why I kept him alive


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 16, 2008)

hehehehe.... blood.... 
ru: and a dude smoking... GIVE ME A CIG!!
you're addicted.
ru: HE MADE ME ADDICTED!! *points at franky*
*sigh* god dammit... *hits rutsu* STOP IT!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 16, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> hehehehe.... blood....
> ru: and a dude smoking... GIVE ME A CIG!!
> you're addicted.
> ru: HE MADE ME ADDICTED!! *points at franky*
> *sigh* god dammit... *hits rutsu* STOP IT!!



Yes I did *lights cigarrette*
oh wait...
*choking*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 16, 2008)

lol.. haha.... that's what you deserve for trying to rub it in my face!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 16, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> lol.. haha.... that's what you deserve for trying to rub it in my face!!



you realize if I die it meens no more chappies?


----------



## Franky (Aug 17, 2008)

Chapter 10
*
Spoiler:  



?What was that alarm for?? asked Genso, seeing as he hadn?t ever heard it.

?It means? that Jiro was beaten?? Sophie said looking down.

?No, he won?t die. I don?t care if I haven?t known him for long, but I can tell he?s not going to die today!? 

Genso shouted encouragingly.

?I think so too,? Komacki chimed in.

The Gandaval, the Heart, and the Gomma soared through the air above the edge of the ruined village.

?So where are they?? asked Komacki.

?The sensor says the one a placed the tracker on is right here? she should be in site,? answered Genso.

?Go Shibo!?

?Yes!!!?

The Gantro suddenly flew out from underground and tackled the Heart, sending it flying back. 

The Heart soon stabilized and floated in mid-air staring at Shibo?s Gantro. 

Komacki came up behind the Gantro in an instant and threw it into the ground.

But somehow, a giant hand made up of the earth emerged and caught the Gantro.

?Be more careful, or I?ll destroy your mech!? shouted Rutsu from the ground, a black scarf waving in the wind.

?Yesh mam!? shouted Shibo.

?Komacki, can you take that Shibo girl? I think your bones will be the best, maybe the only defense against her acidic liquid,? asked Genso.

?Sure, I?ll kick her ass!? responded Komacki.

?Well then I?ve got this other girl!? shouted Sophie as well.

?You wana go? Little shits!? shouted Rutsu, falling into the ground.

The Reaper suddenly burst out of the dirt and into the air with Shibo?s Gantro.

?There?s no way you can beat us both!? shouted Komacki.

?Our combination will leave you dead? Shibo, let?s go!? responded Rutsu.

The Gantro suddenly folded and flailed until it appeared to be a huge pair of? legs? In turn, the Reaper turned into a huge torso. 

In an instant, the two mech?s screwed into each other together and became one huge mech. 

It was the size of a battleship.

?You two are like dolls to us now,? said Rutsu as she lit her cigarette, ?Shibo, ready to take apart the toys??

?Yesh yesh yesh!!!? Shibo shouted spinning in her chair as the two cockpits became one, putting the girls next to each other.

The giant mech whipped out a giant black scythe, swinging it around before bringing it to a halt under it?s arm. 

This was what it meant to unite.

?We can still kick your asses!? shouted Komacki, ?It?s just a bigger ass to kick!?

?You?ll never beat our Reagor!? Rutsu said, naming their combination.

The Gandaval charged at the Reagor, bone spikes emerging from its palms. 

It swerved and weaved past the slices from the giant scythe, stabbing its spikes in the Reagor?s chest.

?You little bitch, you dented it!? Shouted an angry Rutsu.

The Reagor reached and grabbed the Gandaval with amazing speed for its size. 

The Gandaval was sent spiraling into the ground, but the Heart caught it just in time.

?Thanks, Sophie,? Komacki said.

?No problem now let?s KILL THEM!!? Sophie shouted.

At that point, Komacki was just staring at her, somewhat freaked out and surprised.

?Umm? ok?? he responded.

The Heart threw the Gandaval at the Reagor, and the Gandaval created a giant drill made of bone as it flew through the air. 

The drill pierced the armor of the Reagor, but it was slowed and didn?t get much further.

?So god damn persistent, you annoying little bug!?

The Reagor once again simply grabbed him and threw him away, but this time, it followed up be opening its double cockpit and Shibo fired her Gastro Acid at the Gandaval.

The Gandaval had by then recovered and put up a shield made off bone.

?This won?t hold!? Shouted Komacki.

But before the shield broke, the Heart grabbed his legs and pulled him down to the ground to save the Gandaval from the acid.

?What would I do without you?? Komacki asked with a confident smile.

?You?d die,? Sophie stated bluntly.


*


----------



## Stephen (Aug 17, 2008)

Awesome chapter bro


----------



## Franky (Aug 17, 2008)

thank you


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 17, 2008)

i liked it too!! Tag team!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 17, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> i liked it too!! Tag team!!



our characters work well together


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 17, 2008)

|3 hhehee.. cig during the fight... how cool...
ru: I am cool... 
-.- i meant the writing... not you..
ru: you have no right to say that.
......touche'


----------



## Table (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice         .


----------



## Franky (Aug 17, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> |3 hhehee.. cig during the fight... how cool...
> ru: I am cool...
> -.- i meant the writing... not you..
> ru: you have no right to say that.
> ......touche'





Table said:


> Nice         .



Thank you Table
May I put my Dr. Pepper on you?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 17, 2008)

Shibo: the smoke is killing meh XP
stfu
Shibo: I want to kill...
stfu
Shibo: Kimimaro-kun's the only one who can say touche', too...


----------



## Franky (Aug 17, 2008)

but Shibo's not smoking right now...
???


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 17, 2008)

Shibo:...me going to die...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 17, 2008)

shibo, you're not going to die... just calm... down...

CHAPTER!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 17, 2008)

I can't until Sophie-san wakes up


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 17, 2008)

oh... she's asleep eh? *has bowl of warm water in hands* hehehehee....


----------



## Franky (Aug 17, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> oh... she's asleep eh? *has bowl of warm water in hands* hehehehee....



do it you evil genius!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 17, 2008)

if she catches me... you're takin the blame


----------



## Stephen (Aug 17, 2008)

That wouldn't be a good idea you'd be walking to your graves seriously just a warning


----------



## Franky (Aug 17, 2008)

we're demons, she's not gonna get us

I wasn't supposed to stay


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm already like half dead anyway...


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 17, 2008)

*Clara:* Try and wake me up and i can garentee you broken bones..

*Franky:* I'm awake now, send the chappy.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 17, 2008)

^^ yea! sophie!! i never had a broken bone... i wonder if it'll be like the guys who had broken bones on scarred!! XD Their bones made their arms look weird!!


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 17, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ^^ yea! sophie!! i never had a broken bone... i wonder if it'll be like the guys who had broken bones on scarred!! XD Their bones made their arms look weird!!


 
Yeaah i've broken plently of bones.. 

I wonder where Franky is.. I want that chappy!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 17, 2008)

he's probably sleeping...


----------



## Franky (Aug 17, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> *Clara:* Try and wake me up and i can garentee you broken bones..
> 
> *Franky:* I'm awake now, send the chappy.


I don't have it


Sophie-Surenei said:


> Yeaah i've broken plently of bones..
> 
> I wonder where Franky is.. I want that chappy!!





claraofthesand said:


> he's probably sleeping...


I was at the mall!


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 17, 2008)

Damn, Tomorrow?


----------



## Franky (Aug 17, 2008)

probably
but I am going to sleep now


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 17, 2008)

-_- god dammit franky! stop going to sleep so freakin much!


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 17, 2008)

We both stayed up pretty late. It was 7am when i went to bed.


----------



## Franky (Aug 18, 2008)

Think of it this way Clara, would you rather me be tired and write horrible chappies, or be fully awake and write awesome chappie...
Komacki: but you told me you write better chapters when you're tired...
stfu


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 18, 2008)

-.- dude.... those chapters i just read were freakin.. SWEET!! BLOOD BLOOD!!! MUAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!
and franky what the hell is with your set?


----------



## Franky (Aug 18, 2008)

It's Rolo from Code Geass, why?


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 18, 2008)

O.o he just looks... odd....
i like the knife thing... he just looks... odd...


----------



## Franky (Aug 18, 2008)

He's somewhat crazy... or at least his logic is insane...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 18, 2008)

oh.... ok... he looks like a goody good..


----------



## Franky (Aug 18, 2008)

nope...
That's because he believes that all Lelouch needs for family is him, and he makes it his goal to kill the ones that are like family to Lelouch


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 18, 2008)

-_- ok.. ignorin the conversation above me...


----------



## Franky (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey Clara, do you wanna be one of my E-Sis's?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 18, 2008)

m'k.
now i have a crazy cyborg bro.


----------



## Franky (Aug 18, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> m'k.
> now i have a *smexy* cyborg bro.



fixed that for you


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 18, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *claraofthesand*
> m'k.
> now i have a dumbass cyborg bro.





Franky said:


> fixed that for you



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Franky (Aug 18, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> Fixed that for you.





copycat

for that, I go back to sleep now


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 18, 2008)

Wait...since Franky-niisan is my e-bro, and Clara-chan is his e-sis...*eyes light up*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 18, 2008)

franky is being a bad little e-bro. the reason why i say little... look at post count


----------



## Franky (Aug 18, 2008)

ur probably older than me anyway


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 18, 2008)

I have no rank O: try to beat that!


----------



## Franky (Aug 18, 2008)

I have more rep than you... I win


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 18, 2008)

rep doesn't matter...
shibo... i don't even have a village!! I'm missing!! MUahaha!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 18, 2008)

ME NO HAVE RANK!


----------



## Stephen (Aug 18, 2008)

All here are my E-Family except Shibo would you like that to change I'd love to have another E-sis


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 18, 2008)

i'm missing, so... technically.. i don't either...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 18, 2008)

@ narutofreak: Sure


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

*sleeping all day*


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

Chapter 11 in editing


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah!! Chappy will be soon!! Right??


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

When ever Sophie finishes editing


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 19, 2008)

yay ^._.^

hope it be soon, un...


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

Sophie seems to be offline, still...
Please be patient people...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 19, 2008)

Me tis patent, un...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 19, 2008)

i'm getting pissed....but somehow still have patients...


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

I think Sophie is edting as we speak


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 19, 2008)

Dat is good..me be on either later today or tomorow to read, so MAKE MOAR


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Dat is good..me be on either later today or tomorow to read, so MAKE MOAR



Maybe later...
please don't turn into Clara and start whining for a chappy every 5 minutes


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 19, 2008)

*Pieces of the Past: Chapter 11*

*Chapter 11!!* 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*?I have an idea,? said Sophie suddenly.*

*?Well I?m not stopping you!? shouted Komacki.*

*The Heart ripped off the Gandaval?s arms and legs and put them on like gloves and boots.*

*It then split the torso and put it on like armor. The head was placed as a helmet on the Heart?s head.*

*?What the fuck are you doing?!?*

*?Just wait.?*

*Suddenly, Sophie?s silver chakra began to expand into the Gandaval?s parts, fusing the tow mechs, creating one as big as the Reagor. *

*Komacki fell into the Heart?s cockpit, next to Sophie?s lifeless body.*

*?Holy crap!?*

*?Don?t worry, my chakra is in the mech, just take the controls, I?ll hold the mech together!?*

*Komacki grasped the controls with both hands and smirked, ?You guys are dead!?*

*?You think?!? Rutsu screamed in anger.*

*?This is the mech that will crush you,? Komacki remarked, ?the White Wing!?*

*The newly formed mech, White Wing, flew into the air. *

*It swung its arm and the fore arm cut off, connected by Sophie?s silver Chakra, and a bone sword from Komacki, which he had placed in there, emerged and sliced the Reagor across its chest.*

*?What, how did it cut our Reagor?!? yelled Rutsu, biting down on her cigarette.*

*The Reagor swung its scythe, but the White Wing simply raised its arm and a large bone square deflected it. *

*But the Reagor wasn?t giving in, it kept on slicing, and the White Wing kept blocking it. *

*Suddenly the White Wing was right in front of the Reagor and it had bone spike extended from its palms.*

*Both spikes stabbed into the Reagor?s shoulders and the White Wing began to drag it downwards, slamming it into the ground and jumping off. *

*But, before the Reagor could stand, bone spikes came out of White Wing?s feat and pierced the Reagor?s chest.*

*The White Wing floated in the sky above the Reagor, simply waiting.*

*?H-how did they get so strong so quickly?? asked Rutsu to herself.*

*?Rutsu? we can still beat them!? Shibo shouted encouragingly.*

*?Heh? maybe you?re right, Shibo.?*

*?Of course I am!?*

*?Lets fucking kill them!?*

*The Reagor suddenly fell into the ground, hiding itself from site. *

*In only a moment, spikes of earth began to fly up rapidly at the White Wing, but luckily, the bones from Komacki protected them.*

*?What was that?? stuttered Komacki.*

*?It seems they are fighting back now.?*

*The Reagor flew out of the earth with four more Reagor?s, obviously using the device they had stolen from the Tesuo. *

*All five of the Reagor?s flew in towards the White Wing with scythes at the ready.*

*?Damn, this is bad!?*

*?Komacki? use that attack!?*

*?But you?ll??*

*?I don?t care, just do it!?*

*?? Fine?? muttered Komacki, flipping a switch on the controls.*

*Four white wings emerged from behind the White Wing, shining brightly with Sophie?s silver chakra.*

*?D-do it now, Komacki!?*

*The White Wing shot at light speed into the air above the group of Reagor?s, and the wings opening wide.*

*?White? Wing? BURST!!!? shouted Komacki and Sophie in union.*

*A silver ray shot from the tip of each wing into a charging sphere of energy in front of the White Wing. *

*Suddenly, the ray fired, sweeping across the group of Reagor?s, destroying them all.*

*?HHAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!?*

*Finally, the real Reagor was hit, and was pushed into the ground, flailing around wildly.*

*?Shibo, we have to get out of here!?*

*?Yes!?*

*The two girls fell out of a hole in the back of the Reagor and fled into the earth. *

*The beam subsided soon, but the White Wing fell back down to the ground, and in a flash, the Gandaval and the Heart separated.*

*Komacki jumped from the Gandaval and dragged Sophie from the Heart?s cockpit.*

*?Sophie?? he said, as he tried to shake her back to life, ?Sophie!??*

*?K-Komacki??*

*?Y-you?re alive?? muttered Komacki with a sigh of relief.*

*Komacki sat there, on his knees with Sophie in his arms. *

*The two smiled softly at each other before Sophie fainted. *





*Original Story: Franky*
*Editting: Sophie*
*Naruto Concept: Kishimoto*


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

Thank you very much, Madamoiselle~<3


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 19, 2008)

Hehe.. Thanks!!  Great chappy!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> Hehe.. Thanks!!  Great chappy!!



I know
like I said, this story will be better than all my other ones


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 19, 2008)

Shibo: Aw, crap I got pwned...
Awwwwwww~
Shibo: You pity me?
No...the ending was cute
Shibo: I'LL FREAKING KILL YOU!!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

No killing *ties up Shibo*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 19, 2008)

THANK YOU!!!
Shibo: I CAN STILL BITE!!!O:<
No, you can't* ties cloth with metal threads imbeded in it around Shibo's mouth*
Shibo: MUPH MOU!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

...

*ties up Shibo's throught and fills her mouth with cigarettes*
DIE OF AIR LOSS!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't want her dead...Shibo needs to make out with a certain someone*wink,wink* in my ff...
Shibo: I love you...


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

NO
NOT WITH KIMI-SAN!!!!!!!
*Ties up shibo, knocks out, and throws into the deepest magma fissure on the pannet*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 19, 2008)

Oro: You....you shall pay...
Shibo: ME NO DEA-OH GOD HE SAVED ME
Sasuke: No problem...
Shibo: RAPIST RAPIST RAPIST!!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

Oro? BRING IT ON!
*uses Geass to freeze time and shoots Oro about 50 times... in every vital organ and brain cell he has (not that many)*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 19, 2008)

Shibo: PATEP!!!*sobs* me luv patep...
Oro: Me no dead! Me never die!
Shibo: I love patep...now me take nap...*falls asleep; uses Oro as pillow*
Oro: T^T I'm a pillow


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh yes you do
*freezes time and shoots you both until theres nothing...NOTHING*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 19, 2008)

Oro: Me still alive with Shibo-chan...
Shibo: *still sleeping*
Oro; We shall go now...*dissapears*
Me no want to find Kimi-kun...me want a cookie...and the gun...


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

*gives you a cookie*
now go away


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 19, 2008)

OK...I really do have to go...oh, and Shibo kidnapped Kimi-kun...BYE!!*runs off*


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

...
I still have Rolo-kun... and Vivi-kun...


----------



## Stephen (Aug 19, 2008)

Another awesome chapter bro keep it up man*high five*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 19, 2008)

rutsu's weak...
ru: WHAT!?!?! I AM NOT!!
then why'd you run? -_-
ru: ..... i was high..
lier..
ru: Come on ya pansy!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

Narutofreak said:


> Another awesome chapter bro keep it up man*high five*


*high five*


claraofthesand said:


> rutsu's weak...
> ru: WHAT!?!?! I AM NOT!!
> then why'd you run? -_-
> ru: ..... i was high..
> ...


British Rutsu???


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

Narutofreak said:


> Another awesome chapter bro keep it up man*high five*


*high five*


claraofthesand said:


> rutsu's weak...
> ru: WHAT!?!?! I AM NOT!!
> then why'd you run? -_-
> ru: ..... i was high..
> ...


British Rutsu???


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 19, 2008)

ru: Monty Python... classic...
inner:......pansy....
ru: It was but a scratch!
inner:A scratch?? Your arm's off!
ru: I've had worse..
inner:You lier!
ru: COME ON YA PANSY!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 20, 2008)

oh yeah... that thing


----------



## Franky (Aug 20, 2008)

Chapter 12 has been sent to Sophie for editting


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 20, 2008)

sophie... sophie... POST!! I am freakin hot and tired! I need something to cheer me up!!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 20, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> sophie... sophie... POST!! I am freakin hot and tired! I need something to cheer me up!!!



You can't blame me this time


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 20, 2008)

shut up bipolar man.


----------



## Franky (Aug 20, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> shut up bipolar man.



you too, bipolar girl


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 20, 2008)

hey, i admitted it, you have no right.


----------



## Franky (Aug 20, 2008)

and I said I didn't?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 20, 2008)

you said you weren't bipolar when it was so obvious you were...


----------



## Franky (Aug 20, 2008)

exactly my point


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 20, 2008)

-_- franky... you're bipolar... join the club...


----------



## Franky (Aug 20, 2008)

I just said that's how I admitted it to myself, by actually expressing it


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 20, 2008)

franky... you have... to...admit it... everyone acts like it... but you have to admit it..
inner: GOD DAMMIT JUST SAY IT!!
SHUT UP!!!
inner: Bitch..
-_- seee.... i act like that a lot..
inner: And you're still a who-
SHUT UP!! *hits inner with axe* see? I-Am-BIPOLAR


----------



## Franky (Aug 20, 2008)

Fine...
I says it unconditionaly~~
I ish bipolar


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey Guys!! Just got home, I'll edit the chapter in 5 or so minutes..


----------



## Franky (Aug 20, 2008)

I might be at store


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 20, 2008)

Well, i'll wait till you get back, then i'll start it!! 
Cuz i had to put away groceries so i haven't started it yet.


----------



## Franky (Aug 21, 2008)

Chapter 12

*Spoiler*: __ 



*The red paint of the Gomma gleamed in the sun as it soared through the air, nearing the edge of the ruined village. 

The scarlet cap fluttered as the clouds were pierced by the mech.

?Where is Denma?? Genso asked himself, scanning the earth for any signs of him.

Suddenly, a screen came up with Komacki and Sophie sitting next to him in the Gandaval?s cockpit.

?Genso, we defeated Rutsu and Shibo, but they escaped? Sophie is somewhat injured, so I?m taking her back to the hanger, good luck!?

?Whatever you think is best,? said Genso with a sigh as the screen faded away.

Soon enough, a life came up on Genso?s scanner, revealing a man inside a nearby building. 

There it was, the Rusgul, behind the building, Denma?s mech.

?That proves it!? Genso said to himself.

?Proves what, Genso-kun~? Your death, that is one possibility~!? shouted Denma from within his mech.

The Rusgul, suddenly in action, flew at the Gomma, with a huge sword at the ready. 

But, in the last instant, Genso stood from his cockpit and deflected the mech?s sword with his own sword.

?I can?t forgive you for Jiegou?s death, bastard scientist!? shouted Genso with a piercing glare.

?Oh, but Genso-kun, Shibo-kun was the one that killed him.?

?I know you?re lying, Denma, I know that they aren?t too stupid to do something like this.? 

?You?re only man smart enough to orchestrate the schemes that you and those two girls have been performing!?

After a bit more yelling, the Rusgul jumped back before charging back in towards the Gomma. 

It wrapped its arms around the Gomma?s torso and pushed it into the ground, ripping off the red clothe called a cape. But Genso was ready for something like this.

?Hey you, old man, can you really take me?!?

?Oh, is that a challenge, Genso-kun~??

?Yeah, I guess so!?

The Gomma stabbed its sword into the chest of the Rusgul, piercing through its central circuits.

?There, now your mech won?t operate!?

?And yours won?t work as well!?

Suddenly, some kind of virus traced along the sword and into the Gomma?s arm, slowing its reflexes and jamming the controls. The Gomma was now trash.

?Why isn?t your mech affected?!? yelled Genso, trying to force the jammed controls.

?Let me show you? the power of the Rusgul!?

In and instant, the hole in the Rusgul?s chest slowly faded, and in the end, the Rusgul had completely repaired itself in that instant.

?HeheehhahahHAHAHAAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAH!!!? Denma laughed wildly, 

?You can?t beat me! My Rusgul is invincible!!?

The Rusgul grabbed the Gomma by its ankles and slammed it into the side of some of the ruins before slamming it into the ground. 

Then, the Gomma was thrown into the air, with the Rusgul floating next to it. 

The Rusgul?s chest opened and revealed large cannon of some sort.

A huge laser was fired at the Gomma, breaking off parts of its armor and blackening the paint.

But, just before the laser was fired, Genso jumped out of the cockpit and onto the Rusgul, but Denma noticed in an instant.

?You can?t hide on my Rusgul!?

Instantly, bombs started to explode all over the Rusgul, creating thousands of small holes that simply regenerated in an instant. This time, Genso didn?t get away.

He was flung at the feet of his mech in the dirt; he struggled to pull himself to his mech.

?There has to be a way to fix it?? he thought.

?Give it up Genso-kun~!?

?No? there is still a chance,? he thought, this time stumbling to his feet and coughing.

Suddenly, with a last burst of breath, Genso was in the Gomma?s cockpit. He pushed on the controls, but they were still jammed.

?There?s no anti-virus, Genso-kun, just surrender!?

?No? fucking? way!!?

Genso banged on the side of the cockpit, sweat falling from his face.

?Is this? r-really the end?? He whispered to himself.

?Oh Genso-kun~! Time to die!?*


----------



## Stephen (Aug 21, 2008)

Another great chapter woohoo this is getting interesting


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 21, 2008)

Great chapter bro!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 21, 2008)

I am awesome!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 21, 2008)

Great chappy, Franky-niisan


----------



## Franky (Aug 21, 2008)

Please, call meh Aniki


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 21, 2008)

Franky-aniki


----------



## Franky (Aug 21, 2008)

Aniki = Bro

SUPAH!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 21, 2008)

Shibo: My brother's dead...
I don't have, or ever did, any biological siblings...


----------



## Franky (Aug 21, 2008)

I have 7 biological sibling


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 21, 2008)

-_- you are both off....
it franky the robot man you idiot...

 BLOODD???? WILL THERE BE BBBLLLLOOOOOOODDDD???


----------



## Franky (Aug 21, 2008)

meybe~~~


----------



## Franky (Aug 22, 2008)

Chapter 13
*
Spoiler:  



The Rusgul had mounted a huge laser cannon on its shoulder, ready to obliterate the entire ruins if it had to. 

Genso had his hands in his lap with his head down. He looked as if he had given up completely.

?This isn?t the end, is it? no? it isn?t??

Genso slowly lifted his injured hands and grasped the controls of the Gomma tightly and once again tried to force the Gomma into action.

?DIE!!!?

The laser fired at the Gomma, piercing the air as it flew in its direction.

?NO!?

The Gomma swiped its arm across the air, deflecting the laser into the ground. 

Genso?s entire body tensed as he used every drop of energy he had just to force the mech to move. 

He dripped with sweat and gritted his teeth as he pulled the controls back and pushed forward, activating the jets of the Gomma.

The Gomma flew through the air, heading straight for the Rusgul.

?Oh~ it seems you still have some control over that piece of junk, Genso-kun~?

?DON?T YOU DARE CALL THIS MECH A PIECE OF TRASH!?

The Gomma ripped out its sword and began swinging wildly at the Rusgul, slicing the very air with its speed. 

The Rusgul was barely able to block with its own sword, and even if it did, the Gomma made its sword flail back with each hit.

The Rusgul jumped back and rocket launchers rose from its shoulders, sending missiles flying at the Genso. 

In turn, the Genso simply lifted its palm and a laser flew out, eradicating every last one of the missiles.

?Ooh~ maybe that mech isn?t garbage? I want it!?

?Come and get it!?

?Fine by me, Genso-kun~, CEREBERUS JUTSU!?

Three blood covered dog heads, as big as any mech, emerged from behind the Rusgul and roared so loudly that it sent the Gomma flying backwards. 

The Gomma soon braced itself and came to a halt in mid air.

?I?ll decapitate all three of those hounds!?

?Try it!?

In an instant, The Gomma was behind the Rusgul, slashing at the dogs.

?But how??

Denma stared at the blood covered Gomma as his three dog heads fell to the ground, laying in a blood covered heap.

?Now do you think my Gomma is garbage??

?Hmmm? interesting? I guess I should go full force as well? what about it, Genso-kun??

A sadistic look had filled Denma?s eyes, and laughed crazily as he pressed a button under the controls of the Rusgul. 

Suddenly, the Rusgul began to glow with Denma?s chakra, and in an instant, the device stolen from Jiro created thousands of Rusgul clones, all with a sword at the ready.

?I hope you?re ready to die, Genso-kun~!?

?Nope, you??

?No, so let?s get this over with!?

All the clones flew at the Gomma at once, slashing and swinging their blades all over the place.

Gomma swiped its laser across one line of clones, destroying them before it went into frenzy with its own sword, jumping and swerving over and around the attacks of the Rusgul clones.

Suddenly, the real Rusgul came out of no where and fired several rounds of missiles at the Gomma.

?How?s that??

?Not good enough!?

The Gomma flew around the clones, letting the missiles destroy a large number of them for him.

?I haven?t had this much fun in ages!?

?Well then get ready to have more, Denma!?

The Gomma fired its own missiles, taking out another large chunk of clones before it began slashing through them once again.

?It?s pointless, there?s no way you can beat them all!?

?Oh yes there is!?

The chest of the Gomma opened up and began to glow. The glow expanding, swallowing up all the clones, although the real Rusgul escaped it.

?SEISMIC SHOCKWAVE!?

In an instant, the glow grew and then retreated back into the Gomma?s chest, taking all of the clones it had swallowed with it.

?That?s one hell of an attack!?

?Thank you, Denma.?

?I think I?ll take it from you!?

?Well come and get it then!?


*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 22, 2008)

Me tis likey the chaapyz....I see BLOODZZZZZZZZZZ...^*w*^


----------



## Franky (Aug 22, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Me tis likey the chaapyz....I see BLOODZZZZZZZZZZ...^*w*^



You percisely correct


----------



## Stephen (Aug 22, 2008)

I love the chapter dude keep up the great work


----------



## Franky (Aug 22, 2008)

I will


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 22, 2008)

Well, of course i loved it too..


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 23, 2008)

o_o cool... blood... and... mecha... blood... sweet...


----------



## Franky (Aug 23, 2008)

Why thank you clara


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 23, 2008)

i tell no compliments..


----------



## Franky (Aug 23, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> i tell no compliments..



whatever you say

btw, I school again on monday, so chapters might slow even more


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 23, 2008)

i realize that... it is august after all....


----------



## Franky (Aug 23, 2008)

lol, I thought you'd hit me


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 23, 2008)

that's because she's hitting me...

nice chappies franky. ow. They are bloody, ow, and gorey, ow, and hilarious, ow, and WOULD YOU STOP YOU STUPID CAT!! MY FOOT IS NOT A CHEW THING!!!!! GOD DAMMIT!!! THATS WHERE CLARA SLAMMED HER HEEL INTO MY FOOT!! OOOWWW!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 23, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> that's because she's hitting me...
> 
> nice chappies franky. ow. They are bloody, ow, and gorey, ow, and hilarious, ow, and WOULD YOU STOP YOU STUPID CAT!! MY FOOT IS NOT A CHEW THING!!!!! GOD DAMMIT!!! THATS WHERE CLARA SLAMMED HER HEEL INTO MY FOOT!! OOOWWW!!



I find your cat to be a master of comedy


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 23, 2008)

it's not even my cat. -.-
GOD DAMMIT!! GET OFF!! OOWWW!!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 24, 2008)

I still find this funny


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 24, 2008)

i hate that cat... i hate it.. this is why i don't like having the freakin door open... damn parents... foot still hurts....


----------



## Franky (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 24, 2008)

-_- *hits franky*


----------



## Franky (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 24, 2008)

don't try that wussy crap with me...


----------



## Franky (Aug 25, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> don't try that wussy crap with me...



kk
*punches you*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 25, 2008)

If you want comedy, look at shibo after she watches monty python and the holy grail *points at shibo*
Shibo: *has cocunut halves; clacking them together* this is fun!!!
rabbit...
Shibo: RUN AWAY!!*runs away*
 I love my job


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 25, 2008)

FRANKY!! IF YOU'RE GOING TO HIT CLAIRE TELL ME!! I CAN LEND YOU A WEAPON!! JESUS CHRIST!!

i want to watch the whole movie sooo badly!! I only know this little conversation:
You were a worthy advisary, now step aside.
Oh but a scratch!
A scratch!?! Your arm's off!!
No it isn't!
Then what's that?!
*looks down* I've had worse...
You lier!!
COME ON YA PANSY!!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 30, 2008)

when I feel better, there might be a chappy


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 30, 2008)

cruel franky... cruel..


----------



## Franky (Aug 30, 2008)

School is cruel


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 31, 2008)

yesterday was saturday... -_-
today is sunday....


----------



## Franky (Aug 31, 2008)

ur point is?
btw, I have a holiday tommorow, so I may write something, dunno


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 31, 2008)

yes... so do we...

btw clara... *coughdrakecough* Is going to that skatepark.... uh.... did you find that... 'jello' I asked you to find?


----------



## Franky (Aug 31, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> yes... so do we...
> 
> btw clara... *coughdrakecough* Is going to that skatepark.... uh.... did you find that... 'jello' I asked you to find?



what kind of of jello?


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Sep 1, 2008)

nothing..... don't pay attention to it franky... just keep writing...


----------



## Franky (Sep 1, 2008)

I am writing...


----------



## Stephen (Sep 1, 2008)

I hope we get a new chapter today I want one come on bro pretty please


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Sep 1, 2008)

yeah!! Get a chappy in today!!
it is vacation day after all... NO SCHOOL!! Then torture....


----------



## mobalglaple (Sep 1, 2008)

OHMYGOSH!! FRANKY'S BACK!!! Long time no chat, bro.


----------



## Franky (Sep 1, 2008)

You people are all so pushy...
I don't answer to petty begging
...
But I do answer to crazy fanfic fans
Just let me eat dinner
But than again...
the thing that really matters is whether or not Sophie decides to show up...
She said she would


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Sep 1, 2008)

alright then...
EVERYONE POINT IT ALL AT SOPHIE!!
inner: Bad idea....
IM NOT LISTENING TO YOU!!! CHA!!
inner: Your funeral... *eating popcorn*
SOPHIE!!! GET YOUR BU- ohh... i get it now... hehahha... nice try innner.... you will not take over..
inner: What?? I did nothing!! (damn!!)
lier..


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 1, 2008)

*kick* shut up claire. you keep it up, you'll see your own heart in front of your eyes.


----------



## Franky (Sep 1, 2008)

you people fight to much
I'll check back later... I'ma watch TV and do some homework...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 1, 2008)

_._ homework, ok, tv, TYPE WHILE DOING SO!!!


----------



## Franky (Sep 2, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> _._ homework, ok, tv, TYPE WHILE DOING SO!!!



I'm still waiting for Sophie-san...


----------



## Stephen (Sep 2, 2008)

Sophie's really busy would be my guess so she'll get to it when she can let's just be patient here okay


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 2, 2008)

SOPHIE!!! #@&!%*%&!*# GET ON HERE NOW!!
inner: O.o calm down...
NOOO!!!!  
inner: -_- don't make me do it...
I WILL NEVER SHUT UP!!!
inner: *sigh* She made me... *starts making mental pics of naked oro*
AHH!! OH MY GOD!! MY EYES!! AHHHH!!! INNER!! STOP!! AHHHHHHH!!!! *dead*


----------



## Franky (Sep 2, 2008)

Clara's Inner... for the love of all things bloody and gorey, STOP!


----------



## Franky (Sep 2, 2008)

In all honesty, I haven't even finished the chappy yet


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 3, 2008)

*rises from dead* FRANKY!!! WHAT THE HECK??? I had faith in you for a freakin second!!!
inner: Huh... i did too... how odd..


----------



## Franky (Sep 3, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> *rises from dead* FRANKY!!! WHAT THE HECK??? I had faith in you for a freakin second!!!
> inner: Huh... i did too... how odd..



Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 4, 2008)

because.. you can sense how pissed i am from where you live...


----------



## Franky (Sep 5, 2008)

You must be pretty fucking pissed off... and seem to be getting madder as well


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 5, 2008)

i am... so type the god damn chapter... and my wet clothes might not bother me so much.. right now... steam is rising from them..


----------



## Franky (Sep 6, 2008)

I would like to refer you to my Kamina set


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Sep 6, 2008)

ohh.. burn.......... 

but seriously franky.. she just made a comitment to a certain... friend who's playing on the football team. She went through a freakin storm with just a jacket and the dark HEAVY clothes she had on under them!! He face was covered in red and black for school colors and his number on her cheeks. She was pretty pissed..... but got a reward in the end...


----------



## Franky (Sep 6, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> ohh.. burn..........
> 
> but seriously franky.. she just made a comitment to a certain... friend who's playing on the football team. She went through a freakin storm with just a jacket and the dark HEAVY clothes she had on under them!! He face was covered in red and black for school colors and his number on her cheeks. She was pretty pissed..... but got a reward in the end...



well now I feel bad for not writing...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Sep 6, 2008)

eh, feel bad for her being wet, but her reward cheered her up partically.
only a ceratin fraction...


----------



## Franky (Sep 7, 2008)

LOOKIT MAI NEW SET!:WOW


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 7, 2008)

SANJI!! ON GUITAR!!!!! PLAY TNT!! PLAY IT!! PLAY BACK IN BLACK!!!


----------



## Franky (Sep 7, 2008)

never heard of it


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 7, 2008)

ACDC?! YOU NEVER HEARD OF THE BAND ACDC OR THE SONGS TNT AND BACK IN BLACK?!?! YOU MONSTER!!!


----------



## Stephen (Sep 8, 2008)

The only old band I know is Metallica hahaha I heard of ACDC just never listened to them before


----------



## Franky (Sep 8, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ACDC?! YOU NEVER HEARD OF THE BAND ACDC OR THE SONGS TNT AND BACK IN BLACK?!?! YOU MONSTER!!!


I have heard of ACDC, just not their song names... geez, calm down... If I were a monster, I wouldn't have written a chappy for the past month... oh wait


Narutofreak said:


> The only old band I know is Metallica hahaha I heard of ACDC just never listened to them before


Ur new set is awesome... Is that you and Jade maybe?

Btw, anyone seen Shibo? She's been like... away or something... at least, I haven't seen her anywhere.?


----------



## Franky (Sep 8, 2008)

I tried to write
no ideas came to mind


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 8, 2008)

MMM!!  FRANKY!!!
here... you need some insperation.. *hands franky bag and lighter and incense*


----------



## Franky (Sep 8, 2008)

At least I tried... and I'm not doing any drugs


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 8, 2008)

-_-
inner: -_-
are you kidding me?
inner: Seriously..... your sets... your talking...
it's so obvious bro...
inner&me: You do SOME drugs...


----------



## Franky (Sep 8, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> -_-
> inner: -_-
> are you kidding me?
> inner: Seriously..... your sets... your talking...
> ...



get this: I'M 14!

I have no drugs other than medications


----------



## Stephen (Sep 8, 2008)

hahaha OMG hahaha this shit is hilarious make it stop


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 9, 2008)

it will never stop...
inner: She just won't shut up...

Oh.. medication you say? Hmm.. hmHM... *evil grin*
inner: O.O STOP!!! STOP!! 
hehehe.... all sorts of great stuff in there...
inner: O.O DONT DO IT!! STOP IT!!
Just take a few extra pills... and it's off to wonderland... hehe..
Inner2: STOP!!! *knocks out clara*
inner: How can you do that?!
inner2: I'm a spitting image of Johnny Depp.
inner: ooohhhh... that's why... she can't resist worshipping him...


----------



## Franky (Sep 9, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> it will never stop...
> inner: She just won't shut up...
> 
> Oh.. medication you say? Hmm.. hmHM... *evil grin*
> ...



Are you trying to push drugs on a 14 year old?

Tsk tsk, Clara, no matter what age diffrence there may be, it seems I am more mature than you...
I bet you drink too
and you WORSHIP a character from some three-part pirate rip-off?
Wow...
And you can't even control ur inner?
even if ur typing the things it says?
wow... just wow...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 9, 2008)

hey, online, i like to joke around and  stuff... but in real life, i get headaches, i bite myself to calm stress, and I'm in three, no, four advanced classes. So kiss my ass.


----------



## Stephen (Sep 9, 2008)

Uhh do I sense hostility here come on calm down clara okay


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 10, 2008)

-_-* I will try... if the vein on my forehead will stop pulsing....
inner: Aka- SHE GOTS SIX TESTS TOMARROW
i hate school...


----------



## Franky (Sep 10, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> hey, online, i like to joke around and  stuff... but in real life, i get headaches, *i bite myself to calm stress*, and I'm in three, no, four advanced classes. *So kiss my ass*.



Thx for proving my point


----------



## Stephen (Sep 10, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> -_-* I will try... if the vein on my forehead will stop pulsing....
> inner: Aka- SHE GOTS SIX TESTS TOMARROW
> i hate school...



Oh well then I can see why you are stressed I would be too six tests


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 10, 2008)

i know... math.. biology... literature... history.. health... math... TWO MATHS!! AND FOR GODS SAKES!! HEALTH?! WHOS FUCKIN IDEA IS THAT?!?!


----------



## Franky (Sep 10, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> i know... math.. biology... literature... history.. health... math... TWO MATHS!! AND FOR GODS SAKES!! HEALTH?! WHOS FUCKIN IDEA IS THAT?!?!



George Bush is our president, what did you expect?


----------



## Franky (Sep 11, 2008)

New Fanfic in progress


----------



## Stephen (Sep 11, 2008)

What does that mean you quit with this one


----------



## Franky (Sep 11, 2008)

not at all
I'm just waiting for inspiration to moon me for this one


----------



## Franky (Sep 11, 2008)

I actually might turn my new one into an original story... cause I'm sort of growing tired of always writing Naruto Fanfics and having to explain to a friend what a fanfic is
So yeah, the new one is going to be fully original and all mine!pek


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 11, 2008)

but... if it's fully original..is  it on ff.net?
I just got an account on there, yeah, I'll be browsin man.

and what the hell do you mean by 'moon me'???? You want to see someone's butt to give you insperation?! PORNO FREAK. lol, jk jk.


----------



## Franky (Sep 11, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> but... if it's fully original..is  it on ff.net?
> I just got an account on there, yeah, I'll be browsin man.
> 
> and what the hell do you mean by 'moon me'???? You want to see someone's butt to give you insperation?! PORNO FREAK. lol, jk jk.



...
I'm not posting the original one just in fear of some douche taking it and call it their own


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 12, 2008)

that face tells me of something... >-<

ahh... that's why ... ok..


----------



## Franky (Sep 12, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> that face tells me of something... >-<
> 
> ahh... that's why ... ok..



you seem to be in good spirits, who are you and what have you done with Clara? What's up?
If you want... I can start pming you the chapters as they come out. but I'm not posting publically. And you have to promise you won't take it.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 13, 2008)

i just respect others stories.... when they come out... -_-

 Really?? Yea!! I wants to read your original story!!!


----------



## Franky (Sep 13, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> i just respect others stories.... when they come out... -_-
> 
> Really?? Yea!! I wants to read your original story!!!



so you want me to send it now?
I'm working on chapter 5 right now


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 13, 2008)

i've read the first and second chappy!!
you has a typo. 
THERE IS NO NARUTO!!!  lol


----------



## S?phi? (Sep 14, 2008)

*Franky? Where is the chappy? *
*I'm having withdraws.. *


----------



## Stephen (Sep 14, 2008)

He's working on an original story of his now he has that in his full attention at the moment


----------



## Franky (Sep 14, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> i've read the first and second chappy!!
> you has a typo.
> THERE IS NO NARUTO!!!  lol


Shit, I sent you it before I fixed it... just ignore it


Sophie-Surenei said:


> *Franky? Where is the chappy? *
> *I'm having withdraws.. *


lol whut?


Narutofreak said:


> He's working on an original story of his now he has that in his full attention at the moment


----------



## S?phi? (Sep 14, 2008)

Franky said:


> lol whut?


*SOPHIE WANTS A CHAPPY!! NAOWW!! *


----------



## Franky (Sep 14, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> *SOPHIE WANTS A CHAPPY!! NAOWW!! *



When I get back from teh stores... meybe


----------



## S?phi? (Sep 14, 2008)

Franky said:


> When I get back from teh stores... meybe


 Pleasee....  I want a chappy!!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah franky!! Make a chappy! Distract me from the many indian burns and scars and scraps on my arms!! *glares at clara*


----------



## Franky (Sep 14, 2008)

omg clara


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 18, 2008)

eh, what can I say, i have a way with words.
inner: more like injuries..
*slams on foot with heel* ^^
inner: *silently* OWWWWWW


----------



## Franky (Sep 19, 2008)

LOOKIT MAI NEW SET!!!


----------



## Stephen (Sep 20, 2008)

Awesome new set bro!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 20, 2008)

IT LOOKS COOL!!!
one question.... who is it?


----------



## S?phi? (Sep 20, 2008)

_Damnit Franky!!  Sophie wants a chappy!! _


----------



## Franky (Sep 20, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> IT LOOKS COOL!!!
> one question.... who is it?


Yusei Fudo, from the newest yugioh series, Yu-Gi-Oh 5 D's


Narutofreak said:


> Awesome new set bro!!!


Why thank you!


Sophie-Surenei said:


> _Damnit Franky!!  Sophie wants a chappy!! _


oh... hi sophie


----------



## S?phi? (Sep 20, 2008)

Franky said:


> Yusei Fudo, from the newest yugioh series, Yu-Gi-Oh 5 D's
> 
> Why thank you!
> 
> oh... hi sophie


_hi franky.. chappy?_


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 20, 2008)

yes franky... where is the chappy??


----------



## Franky (Sep 20, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> yes franky... where is the chappy??



Right where you want it... with sophie!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 20, 2008)

-_-
seriously... chapter?


----------



## Franky (Sep 20, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> -_-
> seriously... chapter?



remember, Sophie edits it

~~~Chapter 14

*Spoiler*: __ 




Sparks flew as the blades of the Gomma and the Rusgul clashed rapidly in mid air. The two mechs seemed to be evenly matched, and so did the pilots. The swords connected once more, plunging the two mechs into a staring contest.

Genso jumped from the cockpit of the Gomma and onto the Rusgul?s. He quickly began to stab holes in the metal with his sword. He made a circle around the outside of his mouth with his fingers and suddenly breathed fire into the Rusgul?s cockpit through the openings.

But, in an instant, Denma simply waved his hand in front of himself and stopped the fire in its tracks.

?Fire jutsu?s won?t work on me!?

?Humph, fine,? Genso remarked as he jumped back into the Gomma?s cockpit.

The Gomma took its sword in both hands and pulled both ways. Suddenly, the sword snapped into two swords, one in each of the Gomma?s hands. The Gomma disappeared and reappeared in front of the Rusgul, with both of its sword flying in from either side.

?Is that all, I thought you were better, Genso-kun~?

The Rusgul caught a sword in each hand, holding them tightly in place. The Rusgul?s chest opened and huge cannon extended outwards.

?Ready to die, Genso-kun~??

The laser began to glow with charging energy. By now, the Rusgul had already grabbed the wrists of the Gomma as well. He couldn?t move. All he could do was struggle to get free of the Rusgul?s grip.

?Here goes nothing? die Genso-kun~!!!?

The laser fired but, somehow, it never the left the cannon. The Gomma had somehow ripped its fore arms off and jabbed what was left of each arm into the cannon, making the laser backfire.

The Rusgul went into hell, exploding and being destroyed from within itself. The Gomma lost both its arm, but was still moveable. Denma leapt from the Rusgul just in time, yet Genso had failed to notice.

Denma escaped back into the earth by the hands of Rutsu, who had been hiding there all along, and Genso simply flew back to the hanger with a half destroyed mech.

Komacki?s face nearly brightened as he saw the Gomma flying through the air, but went into a state of panic when it began to plummet to the ground before crashing in front of the hanger. He gestured for the other to get out there.

Chihiro, Komacki, and Itaru rushed outside as Genso limped, in a trail of blood, out of the Gomma?s cockpit before tumbling into Chihiro and Itaru?s hands.

?What happened!?? they all asked.

But all Genso could do was cough up more blood, so Itaru and Chihiro rushed him into the infirmary.

Komacki stared, just standing there in fright. Suddenly, the eyes of the Gomma lit up and it fell on its front, trying to drag itself to follow Genso. Komacki flung himself around but the lit eyes faded and the Gomma came to a halt.

?Did? did the Gomma just pilot itself??

Komacki shrugged and discarded the thought.

?Is he ok?? asked Sophie as she limped into the infirmary on a crutch.

?He?ll be ok, he just has to rest.?

?But not nearly as long as Jiro?? Chihiro thought to herself as she stared up at the bed on the other side of the room where the bandaged Jiro was sleeping in a fit of nightmares.

Komacki strode in with a face paced walk, hurrying straight over to Genso?s bed. He took a deep breath and leaned back.

?GENSO~~~~!!!!!!!? he shouted.

Genso woke up, but he was so alarmed that he flipped right out of the bed.

?Oh? morning guys!?

?That?s Genso for you??

?Get back to bed!? Chihiro shouted as she came back to reality.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 21, 2008)

CHAPPY!! YESS!!! WOOOO WWHHHOOOOO!!! YES!! CHAPPY!! CHAPPY!!
THANK YOU FRANKY!! THANK YOU SOPHIE!!!!! CHAPPY!! YEA!!!! 
of course rutsu is the escape dog in all of this....
ru: HEY!!


----------



## S?phi? (Sep 21, 2008)

_No problem Clara.. _
_Great chappy Franky!! _


----------



## Franky (Sep 21, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> CHAPPY!! YESS!!! WOOOO WWHHHOOOOO!!! YES!! CHAPPY!! CHAPPY!!
> THANK YOU FRANKY!! THANK YOU SOPHIE!!!!! CHAPPY!! YEA!!!!
> of course rutsu is the escape dog in all of this....
> ru: HEY!!


Yesh


Sophie-Surenei said:


> _No problem Clara.. _
> _Great chappy Franky!! _


----------



## Stephen (Sep 25, 2008)

Great chapter bro and I love your set Franky FTW


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 25, 2008)

Good chappy


----------



## Franky (Sep 25, 2008)

Narutofreak said:


> Great chapter bro and I love your set Franky FTW





Shibo Uirusu said:


> Good chappy


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 26, 2008)

TGIF, gais


----------



## Franky (Sep 27, 2008)

lol whut?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 27, 2008)

...thankgod it's friday...which was yesterday


----------



## Franky (Sep 28, 2008)

oooooohhhhhhhhhh


----------

